# MARX 391



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I recently cleaned up a set for a cusomer and thought I would share it with you. The engine is a NYC ,









This set has some very unusual couplers.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Some common rolling stock.*


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Some not so common.*









The unnumbered wheel car.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*The uncoupler.*


----------



## Dave Farquhar (Feb 20, 2013)

That's a very nice late prewar consist.

I like the one-way couplers; they stay coupled very nicely, even if they're weird looking. When you couple them together they're harder to notice.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm not seeing the pictures ?
Dan


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

These pics are linked to photobucket. Must be a security setting or ad blocker.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Interesting couplers and un-coupler device there. Also that 
set looks to be in nice condition as well.

Pookybear


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Very nice, I have not seen those before. Thanks for sharing.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*Real nice,luv it*

I think theyre butterfly couplings. I have a consist of those cars but my engine is Tab and slot. I have the tender with tab on front and BF on rear which I pull it with.

T,that is a very nice setup the man has.

Thanks for posting,sanepilot


----------



## Chinewalker (Jan 29, 2016)

sanepilot said:


> I think theyre butterfly couplings. I have a consist of those cars but my engine is Tab and slot. I have the tender with tab on front and BF on rear which I pull it with.
> 
> T,that is a very nice setup the man has.
> 
> Thanks for posting,sanepilot


In Marx circles they are referred to as one-way couplers. Marx used several coupler variants over the years, including the one-way, followed by tab-and-slot on the cheaper sets, concurrent with metal tilt couplers on the more upscale sets. Later, still, they used a non-opening plastic knuckle coupler on their cheaper sets with plastic tilt couplers on the more upscale sets.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Marx information is on the scarcer side so I thought it would make a good thread.


----------

